# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device) منقول : طريقة الحصول على صلاحيات رووت لهاتف Note 4 بإصدار أندرويد 5.0.1

## mohamed73

*هذه الطريقة مخصصة حصراً لهاتف Galaxy Note 4 بإصدار “N910C”*  *قبل البدء :* قم بتحميل برنامج Odin منالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] وفك ضغط الملف إلى مجلد جديد على سطح المكتب. قم بتحميل أداةالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] وتنصيبها بخطوات بسيطة. في حال كنت لا تملك برنامج “Samsung Kies” على حاسبك، قم بتحميل التعريفات الرسمية لأجهزة سامسونج من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]، ونصيبها كأي برنامج عادي، ويفضل إعادة تشغيل الحاسوب لتثبيت التعاريف بشكل سليم. هذه الطريقة لن تؤدي الى مسح جميع البيانات على هاتفك، لكن قم بأخد نسخة إحتياطية من ملفاتك. قم بتحميل ملف الرووت من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]، وفك ضغطه الى سطح المكتب.    *خطوات العمل :* قم بوضع هاتفك في وضعية “Download Mode” وذلك عن طريق إيقاف تشغيل  الجهاز، وبعد ذلك قم بالضغط على زر التشغيل وزر القائمة الرئيسية وزر  خفض الصوت معاً، بعد ذلك من الشاشة التي ستظهر لك قم بقراءة التنبيهات  وإضغط زر رفع الصوت، يجب أن يظهر لك في الشاشة التالية كلمة “Downloading”  تحت شعار أندرويد. قم بتشغيل برنامج “Odin”، ومن ثم قم بتوصيل هاتفك بالحاسوب عن طريق  وصلة “USB” يجب أن تلاحظ ظهور كلمة “Added” في مربع الحالة، وإنارة المربع  تحت عبارة “ID Com” ، تأكد من إيقاف تشغيل خيار “Reapartion” وتشغبل خياري  “Auto Reboot” و “F.Reset Time” ومن برنامج “Odin” قم بالضغط على زر “PDA” وبعد ذلك قم بإختيار ملف  الرووت من المكان الذي إستخرجته إليه، وبعد ذلك إضغط “Start” ليبدأ  البرنامج بتنصيب صلاحيات الرووت على هاتفك ستلاحظ ظهور خط يتحرك بسرعة في القسم السفلي من شاشة الهاتف، وعند انتهائه سيقوم الجهاز بإعادة الإقلاع بشكل آلي. ستسغرق عملية الإقلاع وقتاً قصيراً.  بعد ذلك سينتهي إقلاع جهازك وتكون قد حصلت على صلاحيات الرووت على هاتفك.

----------


## salihmob

*ممتاز اخي محمد *

----------

